# Splitboard DIY



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok so I finally went for it and started making my own splitboard. Unfortunately I was only in town for a week and for most of the time I was snowboarding, so I need to install the pucks, tip and tail clips. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics my camera is broken. In 10 days I will be coming back home to finish the job.

Cutting the board. It was gnarly. Black dust was going everywhere (yay for respirators) and there was a shitload of noise. But it came out well!




















Epoxying the edges. (West systems 2 part stuff)










Installing Touring gear. Nice fat holes in the base ahah









What I have done so far










All this prime backcountry gear just waiting to be used!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry.
I'm new to this topic. 
why exactly did you cut it in half?:dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking good Stoep! I see you just went for it with the Neversummer. Just a little more work and she'll be good to go.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonRider87 said:


> sorry.
> I'm new to this topic.
> why exactly did you cut it in half?:dunno:


splitboard for BC


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

and good choice going with the NS stoep.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like a good start!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow...Looking really good! How scary was it running the board through the table saw?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Yeah I decided to just go with the NS because I felt like we could do a good job the first time. The Cut is a little bit curved  (by maybe 1/4") because the jig we made wasn't perfect but the 2 half's fit together perfectly! I was shitting bricks when I was cutting it but now its smooth sailing just drilling holes! Unfortunately I didn't finish before I had to go back to school 

Im thinking of T-bolting 2 of the holes in each puck, or just wood screwing it in and then also epoxying the pucks to the topsheet for extra strength. Zee didn't you make a DIY split? Did you just screw the pucks in or did you T bolt?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think most people T Bolt the pucks.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright yeah that sounds good. I dont want anything ripping out


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I am impressed....good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> Zee didn't you make a DIY split? Did you just screw the pucks in or did you T bolt?


I almost did, but bailed because I have a tendency to rush things and it probably would have been a waste of a board.

There are a bunch of guys on splitboard.com that have built them though, may be worth asking around there.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally finished my split. I did a little mini tour off brockaway summit to test it out. Decided to T bolt 3 out of the 4 holes on each puck. 










Im in bishop taking a level 1 avy course right now. I will have a full movie of me and my friends trip around northlake and the eastside of the sierras.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks great!

A really nice board you cut in half so good work for getting it right the first time! I would need ten practice boards!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice dude. Enjoy the level I course and ask a ton of questions. Then keep this in mind after you've completed the Level I course. That group is considered one of the most dangerous (likely to get in an avy accident) out there. You are informed but the practical experience just isn't there yet. If you can hook up with some bc vets to take you under their wing is best, but also not necessary. Just take your time and triple think everything you are doing. Be conservative not bold. At some point regardless, you are going to have a close call. Do everything in your power to make sure it's just that. As you get seasoned you'll learn what you can and can not do, and what you are exposing yourself too. Remember the saying, "There are old back country riders and there are bold back country riders, but there are no old bold back country riders." It's a true statement. Even the best like Jeremy Jones are being less bold in regards to avalanche danger than you would think.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright I definitely hear you. I want to be an old backcountry rider.


----------

